# question about ceiling board vs plain rock



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

hey guys. had a small...well...medium sized disaster in the middle of a roofing project. tarp blew up in a wind storm and.....yes. it's not fun. ceilings are done for. one fell to the ground and others are bubbled. rain is just not kind to rock. i did get the microban and dehumidifiers out, nothing else was wasted and it was covered and dried before any made it to the walls. so, all the ceilings are getting rocked. now on to the question. the house was done with 1/2" plain jane sheetrock but i know CD board exists and wanted to go 5/8" for extra sound control. is CD worth the extra money? GP has that tough board that's available 20 minutes away, either that or regular sheetrock is only 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you're on 16" centers, 1/2" regular is fine, unless you really want to hang the 5/8" (which is about 50 lb. more a sheet). Ceiling board is really more for 24" centers at a lighter weight than 5/8".


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

24" centers. what made me consider 5/8 is the increase in strength, noise reduction and ease to transport back home. in 4x8 it's only a 20lb increase in weight. from what i can tell online half inch CD is stronger than regular 1/2 and designed for 24"oc, just don't really see any other benefit to it besides being lighter to install. now i just have to shoehorn this stuff in an existing wall. fun times. oh, if anyone else reads this what's the deal with mudding the ceiling to the wall. do i have to peel 6-8" off the wall in order to mud the joint correctly? going over paint and texture already on the wall doesn't seem wise,


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You're correct with 24" centers, 5/8" or the CD will work. Cost is probably a "wash". I was thinking 12" sheets when I mentioned the weight difference (I always think of the longest sheet possible for the fewest joints). You'll either need to scrape/sand the wall smooth enough to tape the angle, or just use crown mold....


----------

